# Is it ok to feed bacon?



## parsa (Jun 26, 2014)

Is it ok to feed bacon to my puppy?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

no
too much fat and salt


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are going to give them a pound of bacon - probably not such a great idea. But, if you are cooking bacon for yourself and want to give your dog a piece - why not! If we are cooking bacon for ourselves, we often cook an extra piece and the dogs will split it. And if it is someone's birthday they will split a bacon cheeseburger. But, it isn't like they are getting it every day. It is an occasional treat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

As with anything, in moderation. Definitely high salt content isn't the best thing in the world, but the occasional piece of bacon will do no harm.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

No bacon! Save the pigs!!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I live where its really dry. We usually give our dogs a teaspoon of coconut oil every couple of days. When we have bacon which isn't very often. (maybe once a month or less) I will substitute a teaspoon of the bacon grease for the coconut oil. They love it.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

parsa said:


> Is it ok to feed bacon to my puppy?


Why would you give him bacon anyways


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes it is ok as long as it isn't the primary part of their diet, lol. Moderation as others have stated. A piece here and there is fine.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

As an occasional treat


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the only way I can get Rusty to clean his room.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not feed any to a puppy.

I don't need to give mine a lot. I take a fingernail sized piece, the ham part, not the fat, and crumble it into his food. 
Their sense of smell is a gazillion times stronger than ours, so that is enough for him to get the flavor without any harm.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Our dogs will get a slice of bacon when we make it - its not part of their raw diet or anything LOL

When we make it for ourselves, whatever is left over is divvied up amongst the hoard! I will also tell puppy owners to take a small amount (1/4 of a slice) and after its cooked, chop it into teeny pieces and add that to a regular meal to use as training treats (also small amout of cheddar cheese and maybe a half a hot dogs worth of pieces.). The bacon smell gets all over the kibble making it smell more appetizing. Then they can use the regular meal as training treats without adding a whole schwackload of calories.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Too salty


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I would say no from the standpoint that pork is a notorious allergen, and bacon has lots of nitrates. One piece won't hurt but I wouldn't make it a habit


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

A bit of this or that isn't harmful. Venus would be heartbroken and feeling unloved if I didn't give her a taste of my bacon. If my son didn't steal it off my plate first...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju gets a piece as a once in a blue moon treat. But it's too salty and fatty for more frequent consumption. Definitely not a regular part of his diet by any means.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been known to give the pups a bacon snack from time to time, in moderation it is not going to hurt them, they have come to expect it now though when i make it in the mornings which is a pain-


----------

